# tundra mm1 question



## p05x (Dec 29, 2013)

he guys new to site and have a couple questions involving my future truck. i am currently using my 1990 chevy k1500 with a fisher mm1 7.6ft to do my plowing all residential driveways. I am buying my fathers 2007 tundra reg cab short bed with the 5.7 as my next truck. ive seen a couple post on here about people running a mm1 on the newer tundras. my question is can i use my 2 plug mm1 on my truck, already purchased my new pushplates so just trying to find out about the wiring and head gear. really dont wanna buy a mm2 cause my mm1 is in excellent condition. thanks in advance


----------



## p05x (Dec 29, 2013)

No one has any info.


----------

